# Yellow Belly SPOT?



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Anyone seen/caught any nice SPOT this year? Anyword on any action at "The Wall"?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

togman said:


> Anyword on any action at "The Wall"?



 fish both real and FB/BW's. Betcha can even fool em on nite crawlers and BW/FB's and they call it "The Wall" for a reason - the structure is ur friend.

All I can say is....com'on drummies...yeller bellies sez...its time to hunt down the big red boys.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I have a spot that I could catch 100's if I wanted to. They have been there since June and are getting bigger every week. Some would call the ones I caught couple of weeks ago jumbo. I've caught a citating spot before, so I personally would not call them jumbo.

I fish on a yak and didn't want larger ones because I wanted to use for live bait. The smaller ones keep better inside my yak where the water is exposed (I have a Hobie Mirage drive). I would have about 6 or 8 smaller ones in the peddle area and they stay alive.

On a yak, I use size 6 or smaller hooks (ultra tiny). I make my own bottom rig with a 20 lb. fluro leader. I make small loops (2) and the fishing hook line is about 3 inches long from the loop.

I use Fishbite bloodworm. When I hook one (and many times 2 at a time), I bring in yak and just shake the rod hard once and they fall in the yak.

I don't waste time unhooking. They just fall out when I shake hard.

The strange thing is I catch these guys in about 4-7 feet of water in moving current.

Really, I can catch hundreds if I wanted to. I don't want to catch that many as I'm fishing for flounders and cobia. Unfortunately, I've only caught sharks on the live spot. One of these days, I'm hoping for a cobia.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Been catching 'Yella-Bellies' inside Little creek for a couple of weeks now...Fish up to 13"... Bloodworm is the bait of choice.... As for catching small, bait sized Spot, Sabiki rigs tipped with crab or bloodworm have been very affective... Looks like the Mullet and Menhaden numbers are real good this year too; more bait than I have seen in 3 years inside the creeks... Should be a great fall bite if we can get some cooler temps... Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>
:fishing:


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*Wall?*



Nserch4Drum said:


> fish both real and FB/BW's. Betcha can even fool em on nite crawlers and BW/FB's and they call it "The Wall" for a reason - the structure is ur friend.
> 
> All I can say is....com'on drummies...yeller bellies sez...its time to hunt down the big red boys.


I know some spots are too good to share, but where is 'the wall' if you don't mind?


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Lynnhaven Pier*

I hear there are some Yella's being caught around the pier & inside the bridge....GOOD LUCK.......PEACE OUT.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

"The Wall" is off Great Neck Road..........

Wonder where CCC6588 catches 100 from his yak at? 

Email me if you would.


----------

